# Irrigation Water Pumps



## aati badri (21 أكتوبر 2012)

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ageng/irrigate/ae1057w.htm#Introduction


----------



## عمران احمد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 

و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## md beida (21 أكتوبر 2012)

​جزاك الله الف خير والموضوع جد مفيد وانا ننتظر منك المزيد

والله يكون في عونك​
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ما رفعه أخونا الحبيب المهندس عبدالعاطي

بطريقة أخرى


----------



## رجل الصناعة (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزيتم عنا خير الجزاء وفقكم الله دائما الى الخير


----------



## aati badri (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكل الزملاء الذين مروا من هنا


----------



## aati badri (22 أكتوبر 2012)

md beida قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير والموضوع جد مفيد وانا ننتظر منك المزيد
> 
> والله يكون في عونك​
> ​


من مشاركاتك العظيمة
http://www.abctlc.com/courses/PUMPINGPRINICPLES.pdf


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ عبد العاطي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## chanel86 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hikal007 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

